# What do you think of my new cremello gelding?????



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

he looks to have pretty decent conformation.  gorgeous boy! congrats! We do need to side on square standing pics, though.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeh... things were so hectic and busy at the barn trying to get decent shots were difficult. Tomorrow when it's quieter (and hopefully still sun-shiney) I'll get him outside for some better confo shots.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't have a critique, but I think he's really cute! I love cremellos! As for what it is, it's basically a double palomino.

And as for the sunburn thing, I think it's an individual horse thing, the one we had never sunburned or had any issue because of her color. At first I just assumed it was a myth, but I have seen pics of other cremellos that would squint in the sun like it bothered their eyes (your's isn't squinting in the summer pics, so it may not be a problem for him).

Then I've also had people tell me they sold their paint(s) because they'd burn so bad on their bodies they couldn't ride them, I've never had a horse (of any color) burn anywhere but their faces (and it can be just as bad w/ a large blaze). If he does have a blaze it may need sunscrean, but otherwise I'd wait and see if the sun is an issue for him.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the info!!! He has a blaze but it doesn't look like it goes all the way to his muzzle. 

He sure does seem cute lol.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's beautiful : )


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats exciting good for you! You will have to keep posting pics as he gets clean and you start to work with him more.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh he is lovely. His color is beautiful, the light blue halter matches his eyes so well!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

He says "HULLO I'M A FLUFFEH POONEH!!!" 


Hahahahah OH MY GOSH I want to HUG HIM! 

Sorry no crit. from me... I just wanted to tell you how handsome he is...


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL! Yeh he most definitely is a fluffy pony. And he loves hugs! Found that out already! 

I think his angles are way off on his fronts, I'm hoping when the farrier comes out next week she can get started on him. And his neck may be a touch short, but all in all, he's a nice little guy.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Keep an eye on the sunburn thing. Jynxy is a tovero with a lot of white, so her lips are pink and she gets sunburn on her muzzle in summer.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

What sunblock do you use on your horse?


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I use scentless, water resistant, 50 SPF baby sunscreen on my horse's pink nose/lip. I also recently got her a flymask for more protection since they have ones with an extended nose. Here's the one I have: Cashel Company It's working great so far!
Oh and some people use zinc oxcide in place of sunscreen. I tried it. It worked well, but I couldn't afford to buy it all the time so I went back to using suncreen.

I'm not one to critique, but your boy is quite handsome and nothing really glares out to me.  Looks like you'll have fun with him.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

awww so cute! good luck with him!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

He sure is a handsome boy!
He has a beatiful body.

I wanna hug em'...lol


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

He has pretty nice conformation. I love cremellos


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! He's settling in really well. I can't wait to ride him. Buzz is a little jealous of the new short blonde that keeps getting treats from me. Of course, Buzz gets just as many treats but in his mind I guess he thinks all treats are for him lol.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

He is Pretty!!!!!!! Congrats!!

I got my two on Sunday too.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

You did??? How did it go? Are they settling in ok???? Pictures?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I second the comment about the extended nose Cashel flymask. It works wonders!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

He's spunky, good luck keeping him clean!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

how can you tell he's spunky?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Spunky in Australia means different than here in the US. In Australia it means cute.


----------

